# Universal XP Image



## fohimuddin (Dec 15, 2008)

Can any one help me with universal xp image so that i can deploy on most pc. I have a windows xp VL edition and 7 pc's+1 laptop with different hardwares. so plz some one help me.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Dec 26, 2008)

This is illegal to discuss because the version of XP which you are talking about is a customized version of XP which already includes the Verified Lisence Key commonly known as VLK keys....and if you are gonna deploy to that number of PC then you need a Multi-user lisence.......

PS: use nlite wih driverpacks.....can't help any much longer.....sorry buddy....


----------



## ECE0105 (Jan 17, 2009)

Dude, if you read the post properly, *fohimuddin* has already mentioned that he has VLK. Don't start about piracy and illegal stuff before you understand the entire post....

You cannot install them using an Universal Image AFAIK, but you can create a custom XP CD using nLite with the device drivers of all the Computers and the Product Key.

This will atleast save you the time taken for installing the Drivers. Once installed, you can use any application, like Ghost or Acronis Trueimage to take the image.


----------



## bbalegere (Jan 19, 2009)

Install Windows Xp to a test or virtual machine.Customize whatever you want and run sysprep.
Boot from WIN PE or whatever imaging software you use and image the xp installation.
Now restore the image to all other systems and run fixmbr and fixboot from win xp recovery console or boosect.exe from win pe cd or Vista Install Cd.

If you are deploying on systems with different config then you need to use winpe and find out which HAL each system is using.
Then after restoring the image you should change the HAL type in the Sysprep config files either from WIN PE cd or from some bootable environment which can write to NTFS partition.

You can search for some really good bootable environment at boot-land.net


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 19, 2009)

I believe that all the PC have same configuration and require the same drivers. In that case you can do the following:

Take the pain of installing on one machine. Also install Acronis True Image(somewhere on the net I saw previous version being given away free) and take an image. also make a bootable Cd from Acronis True Image(there is an option for this). Use this image to install on other pc. Per PC roughly you may require 10-15 minutes. I have utilized this method and found to be very efficient. In case virus attack or any such thing, this will save valuable time and effort.


----------



## bbalegere (Jan 19, 2009)

You cannot believe that all PC have same configuration and that they require same drivers.

fohimuddin has clearly mentioned that each computer has different hardware.
Your post will not help him.Drivers required by each system will be different in each case.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jan 22, 2009)

ECE0105 said:


> Dude, if you read the post properly, *fohimuddin* has already mentioned that he has VLK. Don't start about piracy and illegal stuff before you understand the entire post....
> 
> You cannot install them using an Universal Image AFAIK, but you can create a custom XP CD using nLite with the device drivers of all the Computers and the Product Key.
> 
> This will atleast save you the time taken for installing the Drivers. Once installed, you can use any application, like Ghost or Acronis Trueimage to take the image.



Hey before starting to blame on me, go first read the Rules and Regulations, helping someone about pirated software is itself a crime and is not allowed here. I am reading the thread carefully before I post, I don't do it unnecessarily. Dude,  If you can't speak properly here, then please don't try to do so.


----------



## fohimuddin (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys for ur concern. I am now able to make a univesal image with drivers and all hal types.
I tried and tested with different hardware. thanks


----------

